

Ask HN: Where do you listen to podcasts? - kentf

In the car?  At home?  At work? In complete isolation? While making dinner?
======
lilspikey
On the walk home.

Find it hard to listen to a podcast (that's at all interesting) while I try to
concentrate on anything else.

------
BigCanOfTuna
Home, work, bus, car, bathroom, grocery store...everywhere. For better or
worse, it my primary means of consuming education, entertainment and (mostly
tech) news. I can't get enough. Sadly my iPod Touch died and android doesn't
have double speed podcast playback. There's now 50% less time in my day.

------
spcmnspff
Going to uni takes at least an hour on the train and on a bus (not even
counting the return trip) so I listen to podcasts then.

------
petervandijck
While working out

------
arethuza
Walking to/from work, while cooking.

------
nickik
train, bus, working out or if its really interessting i sit at home and stair
at the wall.

------
kentf
Car

------
kentf
Home

------
kentf
Work

------
kentf
Isolation

~~~
mistermann
Hey, how long does it take to get unsubscribed from viewpointr? And why do I
have to fricking EMAIL someone to get removed?

